# Have you ever cleaned a well?



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

One question pure and simple: have you ever cleaned a well?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No - my grandmother had a well in her garden but it was safely covered by a wooden cover whenever I was staying with her.

If I had ever felt tempted to clean a well, the account of the drowning in Enid Blyton's *Ring o'Bells Mystery* would have put me off, decidedly.

http://www.enidblytonsociety.co.uk/book-details.php?id=177

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

VVVVVV _Yes, sorry, I'm a compulsive editor!_


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I gave you a 'like' before your edit. So here's another 'like' post-edit.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I gave you a 'like' before your edit. So here's another 'like' post-edit.


Thanks for that - you're a brick, Kivimees! :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

What, you mean wells aren't self cleaning? 

As much fun as it sounds to abseil down a well and manually shovel out the gunk, I think I will have it covered with a wooden cover like Ingelou's grandmother. Out of sight, out of mind!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like fun, need to be careful though depending on the depth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> One question pure and simple: have you ever cleaned a well?


Why are you even interested


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I've never had a well to clean. But my guess is that is is not fun cleaning a well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The last time I tried, a Japanese girl climbed out.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I have never had a well either and I don't intend to get one.

I did (for a while, during a period of my life which was rather tricky from a financial point of view) live in a caravan next to a cesspit.

Fortunately I was not expected to clean the cesspit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> The last time I tried, a Japanese girl climbed out.


Did she survive?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

I refuse to clean well, is gross!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Why are you even interested


I like to think of this poll as affirmative action for Stupid Thread Ideas. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Kivimees said:


> I like to think of this poll as affirmative action for Stupid Thread Ideas. :tiphat:


I get a taste of Estonian humour!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

No, but my parents have done it. The well in question will be used primarily by my family in the future, so I do care. I think they just dumped a huge load of hydrogen peroxide in it.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

No, but I have had to re-drill an old well on my Maryland property because the water was foul.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> No, but my parents have done it. The well in question will be used primarily by my family in the future, so I do care. I think they just dumped a huge load of hydrogen peroxide in it.


Did a Bleached Blonde Japanese Girl climb out of it?


----------

